# Hog panels



## RIRs (Oct 19, 2011)

Okkay well I just got 3 cattle panels in a trade and I want to know what I need so I can put some hogs in them. What else do I need other than T-post?

Thanks,
RIRs


----------



## freemotion (Oct 19, 2011)

Electric wire down low, installators/insulators, and a fencer.  Otherwise, they'll dig out in no time flat!   And you could use a few more panels and a gate, and some sort of shelter.


----------



## RIRs (Oct 20, 2011)

I am just adding them onto the wood style pen I have and what if I trench the cattle panels?


----------

